

Ask HN: Client Risk Assessment on Startups - mediaman

We're a maturing startup company with primarily Fortune 500 clients. Recently, amid all the economic events, we have seen a significant uptick in the implementation of "vendor risk assessment requirements" from our clients.<p>These requirements require us to fill out our P&#38;L and balance sheets for a number of years, from which they calculate our solvency risk.<p>Obviously, this is not a favorable practice for vendors (us) who are startups or young companies -- who typically lack the sort of financial strength of large, older vendors, even if our product is better. We're also concerned because this client represents a healthy chunk of our revenue and for purposes of negotiation we'd rather that not be known.<p>For those of you who have sold products to big companies, what have you done in these situations? Is it safe to ignore the request and say we do not provide financial data?
======
ScottWhigham
Interesting - may I ask what line of business you are in?

